# Cargar bateria con fuente alimentacion



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

es posible cargar una bateria de 12v con una fuente de alimentacion regulable,ajustandola a 14v ?

espero una respuesta.

saludos


----------



## Gunsnronny (Jun 23, 2009)

Debes implementar un circuito que controle la corriente suministrada a la bateria y asi esta no se caliente sin necesidad, podria ser con algunos transistores..
en este foro existe uno sencillo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cargador-bateria.htm
o este con scr un poco mas complejo
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 24, 2009)

si la batería es de ácido-plomo, manten el voltaje constante, la corriente si lo quieres limitar para no quemar el cargador, pero la batería demandará lo que necesite, y cuando este cargada, bajará el consumo


----------



## karl (Jun 24, 2009)

si la bateria es de plomo-acido, de 12 volts necesitas 14.4 volts (es lo que da el alternador de los coches) para cargarla en un tiempo razonable (a costa de la vida útil de la misma, ya que el calentamiento recorta el numero de ciclos de carga y descarga de la bateria), el cargador electrico que uso entrega aprox 14 volts, pero es viejo y esta un tanto maltratado, así que supongo que si deben ser 14 volts, es decir dos mas que lo que entrega la bateria.

Para las NiCad, el voltaje necesario es el mismo que el que entregan, aquí el arte esta en mantener una corriente constante e igual a la decima parte del amperaje entregado por la bateria, (para una 2200mah la cargas con 220 mah) por 10 horas, como quien dice pa controlar la formación de gases y el calentamiento.

para las de litio, se cargan con un 30% mas de voltaje, monitoreando la corriente de entrada (el cargador de una LapTop y su bateria te dan la relación exacta, en este caso tienes que cuidar la corriente que le entra a la bateria ya que esta es la que tiene que variar con el tiempo.


----------

